
Internet Chemotherapy - anc84
http://91.215.104.140/
======
henryaj
[http://archive.is/PQAnU](http://archive.is/PQAnU)

------
koliber
Aaaaand the site is down now. It was up when I started reading it 10 minutes
ago.

------
majewsky
Can anyone verify any of this?

------
chemochemo
Did anyone get the python script he linked to at the top?

~~~
craked5
[https://pastebin.com/pDAEJzTt](https://pastebin.com/pDAEJzTt)

------
cdancette
Connexion refused

~~~
eptcyka
I've got it pasted. I'm unsure I want to rehost this, but I just might.

~~~
domenukk
What about the script?

~~~
eptcyka
[http://207.154.250.95/](http://207.154.250.95/) and
[http://207.154.250.95/janitor.py](http://207.154.250.95/janitor.py)

